# Reef Runner hook upgrades??



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I am looking for a good hook to replace the ones on my reef runners and ripsticks. Any suggestions? It seems the hookd that are used on them bend and get messed up way to easily.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Erie Outiftters sells hooks labeled as 'Reefrunner raplacement hooks'. I think they might be VMC #4 treble hooks.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Daiichi size 4 if you are willing to spend the $'s. They are strong and take abuse. Mustad EWG in size 4 are decent and not too costly.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I love Gamakatsu's. Never liked the Lazer Sharps. Used them one year for Bass and lost a lot of fish. Used the Gamaktsu's the next and barely lost a fish. Gama's may be a little sharper also. But VMC, Daiichi, and Mustad I'm sure are a good hook.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive been using Mustad triple grips on mine...sharp...inexpensive...seem to work fine...They are light enough you can even bump em up to size 2 on your 800 deep divers and doesnt seem to screw with the action or diving ability...

Ive never had too many issues with the stock reefy hooks out of the box, but they eventually bend break or just lose their points...i keep hooks and split ring pliers on hand every day...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Gamakatsu's and Daiichi's are excellent, but go for Owner if you really want a top notch hook. Depends on the budget...


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I try to keep hooks on hand like you do capt. Jeff. I know the hooks catch fish but have bent and broke my fair share. I don't seem to have to replace/repair as many on my husky jerks. I know they use vmc hooks.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I was able to get several BasStar Spintechs cheap on ebay and I love them. I switched out all of my Berkley Frenzy Flicker, Strike King, and a couple LC hooks and they have been great so far!


----------

